# unusual pets



## carol

was thinking of getting a new pet something small furry and unusual, 

like suger gliders, etc
but cant think of any more then that at the mo any one got any idea's?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i used to have a pet locust...she has really nice....except when she escaped...and then we found her three days later missing a leg...:S she was fine though...lived a long time with three legs  lol


----------



## thedogsmother

What about chipmunks.


----------



## Marcia

chipmunks are great pets


----------



## carol

good idea was looking at them years ago, even thought about building a big run for them, well we have the big run but got ferrets in there.


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> was thinking of getting a new pet something small furry and unusual,
> 
> like suger gliders, etc
> but cant think of any more then that at the mo any one got any idea's?


Does it have to be furry? if not what about a Pygmy Hedgehog?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

ooo why dont you get an unusual rabbit...you know the ones that are MAJORLY fluffy....i cant remember the name though  but they look like furbys


----------



## carol

Pamela said:


> Does it have to be furry? if not what about a Pygmy Hedgehog?


quite like it small and furry thats happy sitting with me having a cuddle or like one of my old gerbils used to do just sit on my shoulders looking round


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

if that isnt small and fluffy...i dont know what is hahaaa its an angora rabbit


----------



## bexy1989

foxxy cleopatra said:


> if that isnt small and fluffy...i dont know what is hahaaa its an angora rabbit


:blink:

whoooaa now thats what i call fluffy 
:blink:

mega cute though


----------



## jilly40

Pamela said:


> Does it have to be furry? if not what about a Pygmy Hedgehog?


they arnt huffy once uve tamed them x


----------



## carol

foxxy cleopatra said:


> if that isnt small and fluffy...i dont know what is hahaaa its an angora rabbit


wow thats fluffy, looks like one of my daughters old toys 
thinking of something smaller really


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

degus are great fun...but not that unusual....


----------



## Lavenderb

I keep an axolotl. You cant cuddle it I'm afraid but my husband calls it a floating mouse, so thats unusual lol.


----------



## Marcia

How about a skunk?


----------



## carol

Marcia said:


> How about a skunk?


funny you say that been looking at them as well


----------



## Marcia

Their suppose to be very affectionate


----------



## Nonnie

Whatever you get PLEASE make sure its suitable to be kept in a domestic environment.

Far too many people are getting wild animal such as meerkats and marmosets which do NOT make good pets, and dont adapt well to living within a human household.


----------



## thedogsmother

Nonnie said:


> Whatever you get PLEASE make sure its suitable to be kept in a domestic environment.
> 
> Far too many people are getting wild animal such as meerkats and marmosets which do NOT make good pets, and dont adapt well to living within a human household.


I saw a meercat for sale recently and I did a double take, can't belive people are keeping them as pets, I can't imagine they are easy to keep.


----------



## Nonnie

thedogsmother said:


> I saw a meercat for sale recently and I did a double take, can't belive people are keeping them as pets, I can't imagine they are easy to keep.


They arent, but its legal to buy and keep them.

Sadly it usually falls back on zoos and private collections to pick up the pieces when the owners find they cant cope. Many animals cant be intergrated into a group and have to be euthanised.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

how about the 

mouselike hamster
they are awsome

i want one!! 

or

lemmings??

or mabey even a.............. 'what are they called' thingamagia


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Mouse-like-hamster

http://www.napak.com/mouselike_hamster.jpg

i really really really really really NEED one

NOW

xx


----------



## thedogsmother

I had never even heard of a mouse like hamster, mega cute though.


----------



## Marcia

That is really cute


----------



## cherrie_b

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Mouse-like-hamster
> 
> http://www.napak.com/mouselike_hamster.jpg
> 
> i really really really really really NEED one
> 
> NOW
> 
> xx


WOW!! Where do these come from? What is their real name?

Also...I like the idea of chipmunks...but I have read and heard that they are very hard to tame!


----------



## Marcia

cherrie_b said:


> WOW!! Where do these come from? What is their real name?
> 
> Also...I like the idea of chipmunks...but I have read and heard that they are very hard to tame!


Their almost impossible to tame :lol: believe me, and their bites really blummin hurt


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

mouse-like-hamster is ther name
but are known as........
http://www.napak.com/mouselike_hamster.jpg

the ihranina mouselike hamster

Xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

uurrgghh lol am i the only one that think they look freaky?? they look very...ermm unclean, no offence


----------



## Marcia

foxxy cleopatra said:


> if that isnt small and fluffy...i dont know what is hahaaa its an angora rabbit


The problem with angoras is that they're incredably hard work. And you can't keep them in a standard hutch.

Also, the angora gene in most animals can cause health problems, not sure about these though.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

OHHHH how could you say that!!!

they are adorable!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hmmm they look sinister...like they are plotting to kill you...


----------



## kellyrich

foxxy cleopatra said:


> uurrgghh lol am i the only one that think they look freaky?? they look very...ermm unclean, no offence


i agree with you!!


----------



## kellyrich

foxxy cleopatra said:


> if that isnt small and fluffy...i dont know what is hahaaa its an angora rabbit


Gosh this is an ugly thing too!!


----------



## carol

Nonnie said:


> Whatever you get PLEASE make sure its suitable to be kept in a domestic environment.
> 
> Far too many people are getting wild animal such as meerkats and marmosets which do NOT make good pets, and dont adapt well to living within a human household.


oh yes wouldnt want any thing that would be uncomfry around people.


----------



## Marcia

That angora seriously looks like a slipper that i used to have :lol:


----------



## carol

ive cuddle a friends skunk and another lady had one at the chipping course i done and he was adorable loved having a cuddle just laid on my shoulder for ages didnt want to move, 
been looking at suger gliders as well


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

do skunks not smell? is that a stupid question? lol...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

i really like this thread btw...i shall rep you when i have some!


----------



## Marcia

foxxy cleopatra said:


> do skunks not smell? is that a stupid question? lol...


Only if you upset or anger them


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

so if you have one as a pet you risk the skunk spraying you!!! :O doesnt it make you vomit?

oooo on the plus side...what is the name of the cartoon french skunk?? he is sooo cute lol


----------



## Marcia

foxxy cleopatra said:


> so if you have one as a pet you risk the skunk spraying you!!! :O doesnt it make you vomit?
> 
> oooo on the plus side...what is the name of the cartoon french skunk?? he is sooo cute lol


I think his name is Peppe le something lol.

Skunks will very rarely spray around their owners because they learn to trust very quickly. There is supposedly only 1 cure for a skunks smell on your body though, and thats tomato juice


----------



## Nonnie

I hope people that own them, dont de-scent skunks. That makes me so angry.
Its common practise in the US.


----------



## Marcia

Nonnie said:


> I hope people that own them, dont de-scent skunks. That makes me so angry.
> Its common practise in the US.


I think it's illegal in the UK now thank god


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

does it hurt them? i suppose its like taking away its protection


----------



## carol

foxxy cleopatra said:


> so if you have one as a pet you risk the skunk spraying you!!! :O doesnt it make you vomit?
> 
> oooo on the plus side...what is the name of the cartoon french skunk?? he is sooo cute lol


yeah but at least if it does noone will come near hee hee hee


----------



## Marcia

foxxy cleopatra said:


> does it hurt them? i suppose its like taking away its protection


It doesn't hurt them because it's done under anesthetic. But UK vets think it's like having your cat de-clawed, it's just cruel


----------



## carol

Marcia said:


> I think it's illegal in the UK now thank god


yeah is now, so read 
but they used to do it


----------



## Marcia

carol said:


> yeah but at least if it does noone will come near hee hee hee


Best way to keep enemies away :lol:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

awwww bless!! and omggg yeah! guard dog!!! :O..or guard skunk?


----------



## Nonnie

Marcia said:


> I think it's illegal in the UK now thank god


I think when it comes to welfare the UK is pretty good compared to some countries.

When i think of what is legal in the US....


----------



## carol

Marcia said:


> Best way to keep enemies away :lol:


yeah thats true, and family u dont want to see

yyyyyyyaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy thats it im getting a skunk to keep family away lol lol lol 
and get a sign skunk on guard lol lol


----------



## Marcia

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awwww bless!! and omggg yeah! guard dog!!! :O..or guard skunk?


How much would you love a cuddly guard skunk?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

have you thought of any more ideas on an unusal animal that you would like carol?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

my dad used to have a pet deer lol....but he lived in africa.. he really loved her though! said she was great

oo or kinkajous http://sites.estvideo.net/malinal/o/kinkajou.jpg


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

omgg or pigs are famed for being great natured!!
get a minipig!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

OOOOO a jird!!! sorry for spamming you thread!! but these are COOL


----------



## Nonnie

foxxy cleopatra said:


> my dad used to have a pet deer lol....but he lived in africa.. he really loved her though! said she was great
> 
> oo or kinkajous http://sites.estvideo.net/malinal/o/kinkajou.jpg


They are a prime example of what SHOULDN'T be kept as a pet.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

deers? because they lived in AFRICA! AFFFFRRRIIIICCCAAA she was free to wonder in and out as she pleased..they found her as a baby deer...dont know what they are called......in AFRICAAA


----------



## Marcia

foxxy cleopatra said:


> OOOOO a jird!!! sorry for spamming you thread!! but these are COOL


I'd love a pair of persian jirds 
Although their not what i'd call unusual, their basically gerbils


----------



## Nonnie

foxxy cleopatra said:


> deers? because they lived in AFRICA! AFFFFRRRIIIICCCAAA she was free to wonder in and out as she pleased..they found her as a baby deer...dont know what they are called......in AFRICAAA


I mean the kinkajou.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

hahahaaa sorry  ive never heard of them! hahaaa you need a name like queen of the gerbils..orrr hmmm something!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

Nonnie said:


> I mean the kinkajou.


ooops sorry lol hmmm i dont really know what they are...just saw it under unusual pet...


----------



## toddy

Whatever pet you decide to get please pleas emake sure you do an awful lot of research on them first.
So many people are buying these animals on a whim thinking they sound cool and then realsie that actually they are really not what they expected.
Things like sugar gliders have very complicated diets for example.
I do wonder where this keeping unusual pets will end


----------



## Stardust

I have a male sugar glider called Ziggy, female is on the way and would just like to say they are VERY complex to care for. You'll read so many articles on different diets your head will start to spin, and they need a lot of attention too...if you want them bonded you need to carry them around in a pouch for an hour or two during the day as well as letting them out at night in a DULL lit room (so as to not damage their eyes). They are terrors for chewing cables and running down the backs of things so you need to "sugar glider proof" any room you let them play in. You need a VERY secure and large cage because they are great escape artists. The males also have an "interesting" smell, a little bit doggy and a little bit fruity, I like it but its strong if he is un neutered. They are also messy, splattering bits of fruit and mealworms about when they eat, and they quite happily poo and pee all over you. But they are ah-mazing pets if you can deal with the work involved...they become so friendly they will sit with you for hours and jump off things and land on you. Please do get a pair though, they get very lonely alone...my Ziggy has been barking all night ever since I got him, he's also lost weight, I'm hoping his new lady friend will cheer him up.

Hedgehogs also make great pets, I have two of them, they are very easy to care for but dont interact with you as much as sugar glider. Other good options are southern flying squirrels (very similar care to a sugar glider except diet), plus there are lots of interesting little mouse and hamster like things such as African Pygmy Dormice.

As for skunks, again they are a lot of work. Descenting is now illegal so you often have to put up with being sprayed whilst taming the skunk...also consider that although a dtame skunk might not spray the glands will become full and occasionally "leak" and if the skunk gets a fright it might still spray you. Their diet is even more complex and the wrong diet can give them serious bone deformities.

I actually know someone with a pair of kinkajou and they are great, very tame, kept in an enormous enclosure and happy enough to breed...they are very fussy and they wont breed unless their environment is perfect. But the care level required for them is like a second job...seriously full time, and they are potentially very aggressive animals.

Sorry for the essay lol!


----------



## Marcia

Actually, speaking to someone who owns a pair of skunks, their diet is easier to maintain than a sugar gliders.
They need additional calcium and Taurine (about 500mg a day). They require a mixture of meat, fruit and veg as they are omnivores and they need to eat a crunchy food of some kind (either in kibble form or raw vegetables) to maintain healthy teeth.

A basic morning meal for your pet skunk adult can consist of:


¼ to ½ cup thawed frozen vegetables (no asparagus!)
1 tablespoon cooked chicken or turkey
2 teaspoons of cooked rice, oats or cereal

And their evening meal can be:


½ to ¾ cup fresh or cooked veggies
2 tablespoons of cooked chicken or turkey
1 to 2 teaspoons of nuts, cooked grains or bread
1 teaspoon of yogurt


----------



## Jazzy

Nonnie said:


> Whatever you get PLEASE make sure its suitable to be kept in a domestic environment.
> 
> Far too many people are getting wild animal such as meerkats and marmosets which do NOT make good pets, and dont adapt well to living within a human household.


Ooh I love Meercats, they are one of my favourite animals although I wouldn't want to own one though.:001_unsure:


----------



## Stardust

Marcia said:


> Actually, speaking to someone who owns a pair of skunks, their diet is easier to maintain than a sugar gliders.


I still say thawing out an ice cube of mixed frozen fruit, and adding a protein source (worms, egg, tofu or cat food) and a calcium source (yoghurt or supplement) is easier than all that . I guess it depends what diet you decide on for the sugar gliders, but I havent had mine long and I dont find feeding him any fuss at all as long as you understand the principles.


----------



## rabbitsrock

What about a demestocated fox? They started out as a kind of experiment..to see if it was possiable to demestocate foxes. What they did was they had a whole bunch of foxes and would only breed the friendliest ones. Eventualy they started to become more like dogs. Now they are selling them to fund the reserch, they're very friendly and are really cute.and unlike most wild animals that people take in they can be house trained. I'm pretty sure they're called the silver fox or something.


----------

